# Has anyone used any canine orthopedic braces?



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

Our 13yo BLF was jumping on the bed as of a week ago. I think she may have gotten banged around a bit and her back left hip is giving her some trouble the last few days... She was diagnosed severely (about as severely as possible, I still remember the day I sat crying in the vet's office because I was so naive I thought it was the end of her life) dysplastic at 13 mos. She has NEVER had lameness until now.

I'm wondering if it's because she's starting to lose her really great muscle mass that I believe compensated for her horrible hips all this time...

I'm hoping she just got banged up and that rest will make her feel better. She's walking around ok, but you can tell it's bothering her.

I started looking into braces and I was wondering if anyone has any experience with them...

-K


----------



## Erin Lynes (Apr 6, 2008)

Kristie I don't have any first hand experience but was reading on an agility list a few weeks ago about a couple of people who had orthopedic braces made for their dogs following knee injuries. Both dogs were older and surgery wasn't a good option but from what they were saying, the brace provided complete support and the dogs are able to get around as well with the brace as they did pre-injury. I think the brace maker was somewhere in Ontario... I'll see if I can find the old message with the link.


----------



## az hunter (Nov 13, 2008)

the best web site i have found for rehab products is www.dogleggs.com they have all kinds of stuff.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

My vet got a brace for my dog's partially torn achilles from these folks. Very well made and did the trick for us.

http://www.orthopets.com/

ml


----------



## CLindsay (Jan 5, 2010)

Kristie,

I would second www.orthopets.com for braces. I just had to get a wheelchair for pup and I got it from www.handicappedpets.com. A wheelchair may would work better than braces. They also have a rental program.

Thanks Curtiss


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I investigated into a brace and the company would only send one if a veterinarian ordered it and did all the measurements they demanded, and since it was custom made, not returnable. This was for the other leg of an acl surgery. It was not cheap either.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

I looked at some websites and it looks like there are all different kinds. She actually gets around quite well, walking and all. It's just that when she stands, you can tell the leg is held in a position that the hip is bothering her and occasionally you can hear her foot dragging on the hardwoods (not bad, just not a regular step). Just trying to help her out, esp if it's a short-term thing.

I found a harness type brace that's $80 and then like Nancy mentioned there are the really expensive ones, looks like $600+.

Thanks for the great feedback.

-K


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Can't help you with any answers, but I do appreciate everything you have told me about HD, gives me and my dog hope, Many thanks for that.


----------



## Osmosis (Aug 29, 2008)

Does anyone know if a dog can compete in a field trial with a knee brace on?


----------



## Osmosis (Aug 29, 2008)

If I read the rule book correctly, a Vet Certificate allowing a knee brace would suffiice where it says no dog shall run with tape or bandage without approval from the Field Trial Committee. To do this correctly, I think I would want to get permission from the Committee of every trial before entering. Any thoughts or disagreements?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 19, 2009)

I don't know if this would apply to your situation, but from a personal experience I was told not to wear my knee brace any more than I had to. The reason being the muscles get week from lack of use. I was wearing a knee brace from an injury and my leg muscle started to atrafee in a very short time. If she has good muscle tone you wouldn`t want to mess with that. I would wait and see if it will heal on it's own first.
deb


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2011)

Longgun said:


> I don't know if this would apply to your situation, but from a personal experience I was told not to wear my knee brace any more than I had to. The reason being the muscles get week from lack of use. I was wearing a knee brace from an injury and my leg muscle started to atrafee in a very short time. If she has good muscle tone you wouldn`t want to mess with that. I would wait and see if it will heal on it's own first.
> deb


What's funny is that if you mentioned this to me off line, I would have no recollection of her ever having had this problem. She's now a year older and doing great. Still able to jump up on the couch on her own at 14 yo. Front legs first of course. Some general lameness but nothing major. When I came to check out the thread I thought "which dog was I talking about????"


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

Krstie,

One other thing you might consider is in her down time get here a Magnetic bed for her kennel. My friends dog has hip dysplasis/arthritis and he seems to be doing better from what i can tell.Before it would not go down the stairs,now he is able too.Now if this is from the bed,who knows,but i think it might be worth looking into.

www.promagnet.com


----------



## jfrwright (Jun 21, 2016)

Check out Ortocanis online... My dog has hip dysplasia and I've used their Ortocanis hip brace and have been really happy with everything it's done for my dog. When I got it I hadn't really seen many other hip braces online. I had seen the typical stifle knee braces that are pretty rigid, but this one is flexible and seems to be comfortable while still doing a good job.


----------

